
New crowdfunding platforms let you sell stock in yourself - rkudeshi
http://www.theverge.com/2013/2/26/4031938/new-crowdfunding-platforms-let-you-sell-stock-in-yourself
======
apl002
as comic book guy would say "Worst Idea Ever."

